# REAL tips for anyone learning guitar



## Twiz420 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok so Cloud City's thread has been a big waste and anyone trying to learn a thing or two about guitar has not been able to find any sort of help. This thread is for real tips not bogus asshole claims.

Tip #1: Learn how to read Tabs, they are very simple to read and much easier to read than sheet music. If you can read sheet music by all means do so, it gives you a better idea of how to play a song if you have never heard it before.
Check out www.ultimate-guitar.com they have all kinds of tabs, look for 5 star ratings.

Tip #2: Practice as often as you can, and always do some warm ups before playing/practicing. Warm ups are simple, like going up and down scales, using alternate picking, and stretching your fingers. Do stuff like this for about 15 minutes before really playing.

Tip #3: Don't limit yourself to 1 style of music. Yes it's great to master a style and by all means go for it, but the more styles of playing that you learn the more you can incorporate them with each other and make a more unique sound.

Tip #4: Learn as many chords and scales as you possibly can, chords are the foundation to a song, and don't need to be limited to just a strum of the strings, you can pattern pick the hell out of some chords and make a beautiful melody, and scales will help you with finding each note your looking for, and are great for creating lead riffs.

Tip #5: Never avoid using your pinkie.

Tip #6: If you're having trouble learning a new song or riff, try something a little more simple, and don't let yourself get frustrated. The day will come, just keep trying.

Tip #7: Change your strings as often as you can afford to, when using regular strings I like to change them bi-weekly, but when using Elixer coated strings you can go much longer.

Tip #8: Learn how to set up your guitar i.e. tuning, action, intonations, and pickup hight. A well maintained guitar will love you back.

Tip #9: Always keep your guitar in tune

Tip#10: Never allow an asshole to put you down for your style of playing, never listen to any bogus rules they make up, and remember if you have talent keep it up, nay sayers are just jealous.

Good luck to any guitar newbs out there, have fun with your art and great things will come from it.

If anyone else has *real* tips for beginners post away


----------



## sheskunk (Nov 16, 2009)

there are some excellent lesson videos on youtube.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 16, 2009)

downtown jesus said:


> Ok enough is enough dude, you really don't need to make a new fucking identity every time you wanna troll a fucking thread. We all know who the fuck you are, quit being a punk ass bitch and get a fucking life already.
> 
> New tip, anyone agreeing with anything Cloud City has to say doesn't know shit about guitar or music please don't listen to any advise he gives you it will make you retarded.
> 
> ...


----------



## lemonjellow (Nov 16, 2009)

you mean i can call my guitar an ax and still know what i am [email protected] cloud city


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 17, 2009)

lemonjellow said:


> you mean i can call my guitar an ax and still know what i am [email protected] cloud city


Of course you can, you can call it skoodilydoo and still be able to play, and play damn well.



sheskunk said:


> there are some excellent lesson videos on youtube.


True youtube has some pretty good stuff

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lesson: There are two different types of acoustic guitar, classical, and steel string.

Classical guitars have a weaker fan shaped bracing on the inside of the sound board (face of guitar), this allows for more resonance of the wood. With the weaker bracing come lighter tension strings traditionally made from cat gut, but are more readily available in a nylon variety. These guitars have been traditionally finger picked.

Steel string guitars have a much stronger X shaped bracing on the inside of the sound board, to allow for much higher tension strings which gives a brighter and louder sound. An innovative luthier has found a way around this restrictive X brace to allow for even more resonance of the sound board and a natural reverberation. Jeff Babicz, of Babicz Guitars has changed the world of steel string acoustics.

Random Fact: Plectrums aka picks were traditionally made from tortoise shells, stone and wood. You can still find these varieties today as well as metal and felt picks, but most that you find today are made from nylon.


----------



## 2much (Nov 17, 2009)

in the words of the master Frank Zappa, "shut up and play"


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 17, 2009)

[youtube]hywld4xFHiM[/youtube]
[youtube]evTTHS9hwvU&NR=1[/youtube]
[youtube]_pJ1ccnC1GI&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]SKMYeXkYcgs&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Keenly (Nov 17, 2009)

trolls dont last too long around here


then again its pretty obvious who you are anyway


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

subscribed..... 

way better thread than asswads up there lmfao. whats that 4th account now. 

anyone notice how the old people dont reply just the new ones.. this guys sad got nothing better to do than fuck up other peoples threads.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

simply put..... agreed


----------



## God's Balls (Nov 17, 2009)

ATM = Always Think Melody. If you can hum a tune, you can learn to play it.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

nobodies mentioned nothings set in stone.. your guitar isnt what makes the band when your playing with somewhat of a band its the drummer that everything rely's on really when push comes to shove. the drummer is your timing.. well in most cases

i know its not a guitar tip per say. but yeah it needed to be said.

its something downtown jesus may not ever get to know. remeber the thing i said about likable personalities bro. btw i got plenty of bad habits (i got a slack pinky finger...my middle ones stil good though )and i can still prolly play better than you.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Tip: Train your ears, with properly trained ears you will be able to differentiate between the different chords and notes. This will greatly improve your ability to learn new songs. You can easily find mistakes in internet tabs, and soon be able to pick up new songs just by listening to them.

Tip: Practice hammer ons and pull offs, these are a great tool for any guitarist. Someone with great skill with these can play a song without even strumming the guitar once.

Luthier Lesson: Pickups- There are many types of pickups out there, typically you will run into magnetic pickups. Aside from those there are piezoelectric and optical pickups.

Piezo pickups don't pick up any magnetic interference and are usually fixed to the bridge of acoustic instruments. These use vibrations of the sound board or bridge to pick up sound.

Optical pickups have no magnetic interference either, they pick up the sound by sensing disturbance of a beam of light, usually a LED. These pickups have a very wide flat frequency unlike magnetics.

Magnetics are what you usually will see, either single coil or humbucking (basically to single coils side by side, coils are in opposite directions). The benefit to humbuckers is the reduced humming sound that single coils can pick up. Aside from these two variations you can also find active and passive versions. Passive need no added power and completely rely on their magnet to power them. Actives need added power, typically a 9v battery. Active pickups also typically need a preamp to fully benefit from them, these will have a much higher output than your standard passive pickup.

All of these can produce very different sounds, for many different styles. So play around with different pickup configurations and find out what suits you best.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 17, 2009)

For those of you who have not yet had the chance to check this guy out, watch this you will be amazed. For those of you who have seen this, watch it again its that good.

[youtube]AbndgwfG22k&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

yaaay thread has been cleaned.. 

p.s
that videos siick  some nice cool sounds, in a whole somewhat peaceful


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yaaay thread has been cleaned..
> 
> p.s
> that videos siick  some nice cool sounds, in a whole somewhat peaceful


Yea that dude is pretty sick nasty, hes gotta be one of the most innovative players out there. I think he uses an open tuning when he plays like that. I haven't really tried to figure it out yet, I don't know where to start to learn a technique like that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2009)

i'm sooo over all this acoustic slapping nonsense. pick the thing up and just play it already.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 17, 2009)

with some goood hash bro
i still cant get over how peaceful yet happy it feels lol. the missus loved it too, i just showed her


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Tip: Be inspired to play.

[youtube]IO5Ajf_eO_s[/youtube]
[youtube]r1MJAyRN3Lg[/youtube]
[youtube]OoBJXwdn2Jo[/youtube]
[youtube]BPfkK7bcyfE[/youtube]

Fact: You are thoroughly and properly inspired when the hair on the back of your neck is standing on end.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 18, 2009)

> Tip: Higher quality cables are very much worth it.


So true!!!

I Just put down 50 bucks on a high quality cable, and actually couldn't believe the difference in clairity. 

-In jamming situations, think about what everybody else is playing, and make what you're doing part of the song, not just noodleing over top of it.

-Keep your 'axe' accessible, you're alot more likely to practice if it is a quick process to get going. A $10-$15 guitar stand can make all the difference in the world.

-Speed kills, there is nothing wrong with playing fast, just make sure you work on playing things cleanly at a slower pace and the speed will come with time. 

Warren Haynes, probably my favorite living guitarist.
[youtube]s-sN99fELoU[/youtube]
or maybe its Derek Trucks. He is the perfect example showing that its not the amount of notes you hit, but how you hit them. The tone is all in how you play it.
[youtube]e1b1uOvXtMU[/youtube]


Just remember, letting yourself come through in your playing will get you alot farther than retardedly clean chops and no personality will.

I'd much rather listen to this.
[youtube]LFpfureaCVs[/youtube]
...than this.
[youtube]THXCi3H3NzM[/youtube]

You could certainly argue that the goth guy with the insanely clean playing is a better guitarist, but Alvin Lee is way easier to listen to without wanting to kill myself.

Just to show that clean players can also be amazing.
[youtube]CbHbXUIuDIY[/youtube]

-Don't forget to make eye contact with the other musicians in your band, sometimes their eyes are just begging to end the song/go into a solo/whatever.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 18, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> -Keep your 'axe' accessible, you're alot more likely to practice if it is a quick process to get going. A $10-$15 guitar stand can make all the difference in the world.


This is a great tip, If my guitar is in a gig bag or case I'm more hesitant to get it out to play (I think I'm just lazy lol). If you look closely to the left side of my avatar, my BC Rich Dagger is on a stand, but there is a guitar strap hanging on the left side of my amp, that's a String Swing guitar hanger. It's meant for wall hanging your guitfiddles, but I put it on my amp. This is great for playing shows as well, you can just hang your extra guitar right on your amp. Make sure your amp is tall enough before mounting something like this. A full stack will work, or a setup like mine, 2x12 combo on a 4x12 cabinet.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 18, 2009)

For all those electric players out there heres something to check out

http://www.fullcontacthardware.com/

For you acoustic and hollow body lovers check this out

http://babiczguitars.com/

This guy is single handedly changing the guitar world. His innovations are second to none, all he does is find ways to bring more sound out of your instrument, make it easier to play, and easier to maintain which means no more trips to the music shop to pay for a setup. I grew up across the street from this guy, was best friends with his son. He taught me how to play the blues, and how to teach myself everything else. He was my inspiration to become a luthier.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 18, 2009)

why look for good guitar info on a forum about growing cannabis


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> why look for good guitar info on a forum about growing cannabis


because you are posting in the *music* section.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> because you are posting in the *music* section.


 

L.M.F.A.O.






11-19-2009, 02:44 AM 
SmokeyMcChokey





420 TIME
*Stoner*
Join Date: Jul 2009
Posts: 463 
*Gallery: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=159064

































*​*


*





permalink
why look for good guitar info on a forum about growing cannabis
__________________


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 19, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> why look for good guitar info on a forum about growing cannabis


I really just know more about guitar than I do about growing. I'm here to learn about growing and to share what little knowledge I have on the subject when I can.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 19, 2009)

im learning all nightmare long right now but its NOT going to work on acoustic


i need to get a new power cord for my amp so i can use my electric, my wrist is killing me


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here are a few warm ups to get you all loosey goosey before some hard core jammin'


Finger stretching and fretting warm up.

e------------------------------------1-2-3-4-4-3-2-1--------------------------------------
b-----------------------------1-2-3-4---------------4-3-2-1-------------------------------
g----------------------1-2-3-4-----------------------------4-3-2-1------------------------
d---------------1-2-3-4-------------------------------------------4-3-2-1-----------------
a--------1-2-3-4---------------------------------------------------------4-3-2-1----------
e-1-2-3-4------------------------------------------------------------------------4-3-2-1--
Do this with alternate picking (down up down up), build speed progressively. If you start missing notes slow it back down a bit. Assign a finger to each fret so index is 1, middle is 2, ring is 3, and pinkie is 4.

Rhythm speed and picking warm up.

e----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
b----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
g----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
d-----------000---------------000--------------000-------------------000-----
a------000-----000-----000-----000-----000-----000-----000---------------
e-000---------------000---------------000--------------000-----000----------
Each triplet is played down up down pretty fast. I palm mute when doing this exercise. Again progressively build your speed and slow it down if you begin to mess up. You do not need to fret anything while doing this exercise, this is simply to warm up your rhythm hand.

Scale practice

e------------------------------------------10-12-13--------------------------------
b--------------------------9-10-12-13---------------------------------------------
g-----------------7-9-10-------------------------------------------------------------
d-----6-7-9-10----------------------------------------------------------------------
a-7-8----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
e----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Practice going up and down scales, build speed and use alternate picking. You can use any scale you like, I like using this one its pretty funky and Egyptian sounding. This one is tabbed in E.

Do each warm up for about 5 minutes


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 19, 2009)

Note: My rhythm warm up looks kinda jacked up when I use google chrome, but looks fine in mozilla, hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## w.o.w. oklahoma 4 lyf (Nov 19, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> why look for good guitar info on a forum about growing cannabis




i agree. 




if ya want to learn the guitar then go take lessons.




reading this *ego strokin - waste o bandwidth* of a thread sures hell aint gonna help anyone whos lookin to learn!!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 19, 2009)

each to there own.. ya gotta have things here for the people who can already grow there own medacine well enough. 

plus ive been reading it so its not exactly a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 20, 2009)

wen15 said:


> wat about those guitars at wal mart? is it possible 2 learn on em?


Simply put yes it is possible. Is it practical though? I wouldn't think so, those wal mart guitars are cheaply made with all of the cheapest parts they could find. If you can manage to keep the thing in tune for more than 5 minutes thats almost a miracle in itself. If you don't want to spend a lot of money on an instrument to learn on, I recommend going to a music shop and trying a Squier by Fender, or a cheaper Epitone; even Silvertone makes a halfway decent beginner guitar.



wen15 said:


> 1 more q: how do i know where to put my fingers at n what notes 2 play?


That all depends on what you want to try and play. I don't read music anymore, I gave that up early on when teaching myself how to play. I found tabliture (tabs) much easier to read, or I just picked things up by ear.

tabs are almost self explanitory, but you need to have an idea of what the song sounds like to really learn the song, since tabs do not tell you note duration most of the time. A 0 on a tab line means the string is left untouched by the fret hand and strummed, 1 would be the 1st fret 2 is the 2nd and so on. There are 6 lines drawn for tabliture each one representing a string of your guitar. These lines are drawn with the high E (thinest) on top and low E (thickest) on bottom. Tabs usually come with a legend for other symbols the author has used to represent slides, hammer on/ pull offs, strum hand taps, bends, palm mutes, ghost notes, harmonics, and trills.

Example:
This is a G chord in tab

e-3---
b-3---
g-0---
d-0---
a-2---
e-3---

When the numbers are lined up like this it represents a chord and all of these notes a strummed together, so a finger needs to be fretting the string at the correct fret number.

This is a double octave G major scale

e----------------------------------------2-3---
b----------------------------------3-5---------
g-------------------------2-4-5---------------
d----------------2-4-5------------------------
a-------2-3-5---------------------------------
e-3-5------------------------------------------

These are notes played in progression, start from the left and it reads like a book. You will start with a G note and end on a G note. The 5th fret on the D string is also a G this ends the first octave of the scale.

Look up some scales to practice, the more scales you know the more you become familiar with your fret board. Once you're familiar with your fret board it becomes easier to pick things up by ear, and you will know where your next note can be found.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 20, 2009)

nah man dont be like that.

when reading tabs simply put each one of those numbers is a fret on the neck of the guitar, the line there on coincides with the string you hit. 

hence
E......thinnest string
B
G
D
A
E.......this is the thickest string

as for the guitars which guitars are they?? as long as its the right size and a style you could bear playing (ie i dont like fancy shapped guitars that much though there are some that really appeal to me as well) 

just look around go to a secondhand shop you could pock up a secondhand ibanez for half the price though for beginning 700 bux is a lot to spend on something you may not like.. just look around for a nice cheap guitar that you like and grab it. 

you can always get a better one later or realise that you can get all you need from your cheapo some can be really good. 

hope this answered your question.


----------



## God's Balls (Nov 22, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> why look for good guitar info on a forum about growing cannabis


Doesn't matter where you find it, you'd still stop to pick up a $50 bill, right? After a decade of mixing guitar and the herb, I find the two inseparable. That funky smell lodged in every tour van would agree.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 22, 2009)

God's Balls said:


> \ After a decade of mixing guitar and the herb, I find the two inseparable.


Agreed


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

i have this ibanez GIO i keep next to the couch. it was hanging on my wall for 2 years before i recently took it down. i use it to learn stuff off of youtube, then i go out to my shop and play it on my other guitars. i took the strings off the GIO today. i oiled the wood and polished the paint. threw on some new strings and checked all the hardware. i just played it on my amp. wow, it sounds and feels 100 times better. 

keep 'em clean.


----------



## riddleme (Nov 26, 2009)

Great to see folks discussing guitar here! I started back in 83, learned with Doug Marks Metal Method (I like classic rock, metal & blues) 
currently playing a BC Rich Warlock into a Line6 Spider Jam (awesome amp!) 
wanted to share this as it is a great way to "start" solo'ing and learning to improvise,,,,,,,,,,,,,enjoy

[youtube]84cEzgO4Qwk[/youtube]


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 27, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Ok so Cloud City's thread has been a big waste and anyone trying to learn a thing or two about guitar has not been able to find any sort of help. This thread is for real tips not bogus asshole claims.
> 
> Tip #1: Learn how to read Tabs, they are very simple to read and much easier to read than sheet music. If you can read sheet music by all means do so, it gives you a better idea of how to play a song if you have never heard it before.
> Check out www.ultimate-guitar.com they have all kinds of tabs, look for 5 star ratings.
> ...



Ive been playing for the best part of 4 years now, it really DOES NOT show, i mean, i should be able to solo, sweep and shred all over the place, but no. Ive never had a lesson but im planning on having them when i can afford them. I think i can play pretty well, recently ive been making songs that challenge different aspects of playing that im having difficulty with so i can progress through it  ultimate-guitar is probs THE BEST site for tabs and info. Tbh though, the post i quoted has the best tips, that really is all you need to remember id say  and as long as whatever youre playing sounds good to you, then its good! 

Never let anyone tell you otherwise or you wont get anywhere
.https://www.rollitup.org/music/277494-heavy-shit.html
Theres a link on there to my music page on ultimate-guitar. have a listen to the stuff i make if your bored  its heavy, youve been warned


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ten bag said:


> Ive been playing for the best part of 4 years now, it really DOES NOT show, i mean, i should be able to solo, sweep and shred all over the place, but no. Ive never had a lesson but im planning on having them when i can afford them. I think i can play pretty well, recently ive been making songs that challenge different aspects of playing that im having difficulty with so i can progress through it  ultimate-guitar is probs THE BEST site for tabs and info. Tbh though, the post i quoted has the best tips, that really is all you need to remember id say  and as long as whatever youre playing sounds good to you, then its good!
> 
> Never let anyone tell you otherwise or you wont get anywhere
> .https://www.rollitup.org/music/277494-heavy-shit.html
> Theres a link on there to my music page on ultimate-guitar. have a listen to the stuff i make if your bored  its heavy, youve been warned


Thanks for the comments, I'll be checking out your music page in a bit. Don't feel bad if you can't solo, sweep pick, and shred after only 4 years of teaching yourself. I've been playing for almost 9 years (self taught) and I haven't mastered sweeping and shredding, I have picked up improv soloing, using any scale I'm familiar with. Sweep picking is a very hard technique you gotta practice it for hours every day just to suck at it lol. I kinda gave up learning it, mainly 'cause it's not really my style of playing. I play a lot of metal but I like the slower solos that you can hear each note and really make your guitar cry. But keep it up man you already got 4 years invested, a couple more and I'm sure you'll have that shit down.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 27, 2009)

riddleme said:


> Great to see folks discussing guitar here! I started back in 83, learned with Doug Marks Metal Method (I like classic rock, metal & blues)
> currently playing a BC Rich Warlock into a Line6 Spider Jam (awesome amp!)
> wanted to share this as it is a great way to "start" solo'ing and learning to improvise,,,,,,,,,,,,,enjoy
> 
> Thanks for sharing the video man, pretty sic for only 4 notes. I play on a Warlock too, how do you have yours set up? I threw 2 Seymour Duncan Invader HBs, a Floyd Rose speed loader, and put the neck from a Warbeast on it (had to have the reversed headstock and diamond inlays) It screams now, and those pickups are butter on the clean channel too so I can rip some blues, which definitely turns some heads when I'm jammin the blues on that thing.


----------



## Psyclone129 (Nov 28, 2009)

When playing try to keep your thumb behind the neck and not wrap in around the neck


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 28, 2009)

That is a good tip for sure, but never count it out. I've actually become quite efficient at using it in certain areas. This is where I first found it useful. Now that I am good at it it just happens sometimes when I need an extra finger to move around with the root still planted etc.
e---2---
b---3---
g---2---
d---0---
a---x---
e---2---


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is another example where I use it but probably should learn properly. strumming chords. I keep my fingering the same for all three chords it's just that I use my thumb on the second chord to hit the B on the a string, and then my pinky on the third chord for the c on the a string. I cant do it without my thumb and keep it clean and sounding the open high e. This was a variation acoustic tab for a mars volta song called the widow. Obviously not the whole song but I found it on ultimate guitar.
e---0---0---0---0
b---1---1---1---1
g---2---2---2---2
d---2---2---2---2
a---0---2---3---2
e---X---X---X---X


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ten bag said:


> Ive been playing for the best part of 4 years now, it really DOES NOT show, i mean, i should be able to solo, sweep and shred all over the place, but no. Ive never had a lesson but im planning on having them when i can afford them. I think i can play pretty well, recently ive been making songs that challenge different aspects of playing that im having difficulty with so i can progress through it  ultimate-guitar is probs THE BEST site for tabs and info. Tbh though, the post i quoted has the best tips, that really is all you need to remember id say  and as long as whatever youre playing sounds good to you, then its good!
> 
> Never let anyone tell you otherwise or you wont get anywhere
> .https://www.rollitup.org/music/277494-heavy-shit.html
> Theres a link on there to my music page on ultimate-guitar. have a listen to the stuff i make if your bored  its heavy, youve been warned


i like 911 tabs i generally just use them to give me an idea how it goes and work from there. 

i myselef am not a great fan of shredding away but love throwing in different sounds via harmonics and things like that. to be totally honest theres only a few bands out there that shred away and pull it off these days. im more for a new sound and something that centeres around the whole band ie; stops and breakins, nice crisp or high pitched harmonics thrown in at the right time things like that. shredding has never really been on my to do list. solos on the other hand are cool and they dont necisarily have to be that hard. never reallyfuck around with them to much myself so as you can see i totally relate bro . 

if ya still dont know what i mean listen to some of the guitarwork to limp bizkit or static x, system of a down. i like making the guitar make odd sounds. 

or say you like slipknot.... i preffer jim root rather than mick tompson shit like that.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

God's Balls said:


> Doesn't matter where you find it, you'd still stop to pick up a $50 bill, right? After a decade of mixing guitar and the herb, I find the two inseparable. That funky smell lodged in every tour van would agree.


Ha ha my guitar DOES have a smell to it. A year after I haven't been smoking even. A drug dog would hit my car if the guitar was in it is all I'll say. I love my nylon strings.


----------

